# Network Outage - 10-8-2004



## Bob Hubbard (Oct 9, 2004)

At aprox. 11:35PM on 10/8/2004 the datacenter hosting MT suffered a network outage of currently unknown cause.

This outage lasted until 1:35AM (2 hours).


Since moving the site we have had 4 periods of unacceptable outages, 2 caused by server issues, and the last 2 due to network issues.

I am currently weighing options to find a permanent solution.

I deeply apologize for the problems.


-Bob Hubbard
MartialTalk Owner


----------



## Bammx2 (Oct 10, 2004)

"To err is human....

 To REALLY screw things up requires a computer"


----------

